# How to install Boss Sport Duty 7' Plow



## linds1012 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi...New to site...I have a Boss Plow Sport Duty, was wondering if this is something I can mount/intstall myself without having a pro do it. I am pretty mechanically inclined. If anybody knows, I would greatly appreciate how to do it ot some tips....thanks!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

they have the mounting instruction on line at the Boss web sight.

How the hell would *I* know what *you * are capable of doing? I would say if you have to ask than no you should not do it.

Then again try.. if you cant, then take it to someone who can.


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

linds1012;1365634 said:


> Hi...New to site...I have a Boss Plow Sport Duty, was wondering if this is something I can mount/intstall myself without having a pro do it. I am pretty mechanically inclined. If anybody knows, I would greatly appreciate how to do it ot some tips....thanks!


I did mine on my first Jeep myself, the wiring was a breeze, just basically running them how I like through the engine bay, and tapping into the lights. Very simple, however the mount was another story. They have you lift up the sway bar to put the mount between that on the frame. That was a real pain in the butt as clearance was an issue. It all depends on how mechanically inclined you are, I did it in a day with just basic tools, however when I bought my second Jeep I paid them to hang the iron on the Jeep.


----------



## linds1012 (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I am going to try and tackle it. I have a lift so that should me get around good, appreciate the feeback....


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

check the directions to see if you will be doing any drilling. If so, make sure you have a good drill (not a box store special) and hit Harbor Freight for a titanium coated step drill set. It will save you some frustration.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Do it yourself, just follow the steps.

There are three main tasks:
1. Plow mount on vehicle.
2. Assemble actual plow with power unit, lights, blade, frame, etc.
3. Vehicle wiring harness (heavy cables to battery, smaller to ignition, harness plug and play to headlight, and wire to plow controller inside the cab).



Dubl0Vert;1368508 said:


> ...hit Harbor Freight for a titanium coated step drill set. It will save you some frustration.


THIS! Most of the time HF has the set of three on sale for $10. Don't even bother with regular bits. I put one in a drill press and made half inch holes through 1/4" and 5/16ths steel no problem, quick and easy. No changing bit size working your way up.

I used one to drill through my buddies 1500 Ram for his plow, no prob.


----------

